# Photoshop CS5 - Problem beim verschieben und vergrößern eines Bildes. Bug ?



## Tigerking (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle, mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen bei Photoshop. Ich glaube es war auch schon bei den vorherigen versionen so.

Undzwar wenn ich ein Bild habe und es auf ansichtsgröße ist, also das ganze Bild ist sichbar. Dann kann ich mti dem Handwerkzeug das Bild ja nciht verschieben. Die Scrollbalken Rechts und unten verschwinden.

Wenn ich dann leicht reinzoome erscheinen die Scrollbalken. Mann kann aber trotzdem nicht das Bild weiter aus dem Sichtfeld rausschieben. Also nach rechts z.b. 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine.

Nun ist es manchmal so, wenn ich mehrmals rein und rauszoome das die Scrollbalken auch auf Seitenansicht erhalten bleiben und ich bequem das Bild viel weiter nach rechts links oben oder unten verschieben kann.

Gibt es da einen trick ? Denn ich find das mit dem einrasten störrend. Ich möchte das Bild lieber weiter weg schieben können Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das gemeint habe, testet es mal selbst. Ansonsten mache ich mal einige Screenshots.

Oder klickt einmal oben beim Bildschirm Modus auf Vollmodus. Dann wisst ihr was ich meine.

Ich bewege das Bild immer mit STRG+Leertaste. Nun frag ich mich das Bild manchmal aus dem Fenster bewegen lässt und mal nicht.



Ich zeig euch am besten nochmal ein paar Bilder. Probiert das mal aus 

Habe mir jetzt einfach mal ein Beispielbild genommen.





Hier seht ihr die Ansicht auf Seitengröße. ( Strg+0 ) Kein Bildlauf möglich. Siehe Scrollbalken Rechts und unten. Also gedrückte Leertaste und maus Bewegen bringt nichts.

Bild 1








Hier habe ich kurz mit STRG+Leertaste einen doppelklick gemacht. Oder halt einfach nur geklickt. Dann wurde ins Fenster gezoomt. Bei Photoshop CS5 kann man ja jetzt mit gedrückter STRG+Leertaste den Mauszeiger einfach nach links und rechts bewegen zum zoomen. Also bin ich manuel auf ansichtsgröße gezoomt und nun sind scrollbalken da.



Bild 2






Hier sieht man dann das Ergebnis: Man kann das volle Bild sehen und trotzdem mit gedrückter Leertaste das Bild aus dem Fenster bewegen. Finde ich ganz praktisch, weil man sich so wichtige Bereiche in den mittleren Bildschirmbereich holen kann.

Nun und das geht halt nicht immer. Manchmal verschwindet die Scrollleiste und das Bild bewegt sich nicht weiter. 

Bild 3







Ist das ein Bug ? Oder hab ich irgendwie beim zoomen unbewusst eine funktion aktiviert die ich nicht kenne? Hoffe ihr könnt jetzt nachvollziehen was ich mein


----------



## Zinken (10. Januar 2011)

Mit "F" kannst Du einfach zwischen den verschiedenen Fenstermodi umschalten.


----------



## Another (10. Januar 2011)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Mit "F" kannst Du einfach zwischen den verschiedenen Fenstermodi umschalten.


 
Dazu hab ich ma 'ne Frage:
Kann man in CS4/5 auch einstellen das bei "Fullscreen" die Taskleiste (wie in CS3) nicht verschwindet?


----------



## Tigerking (10. Januar 2011)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Mit "F" kannst Du einfach zwischen den verschiedenen Fenstermodi umschalten.


 
das weiss ich, aber ich möchte nicht in den vollbildmodus gehen.


Wie gesagt, probiert das mal aus. Für mich ist das nervig und ein Bug !


----------



## famuz (11. Januar 2011)

Das erzähl mal der CS5-Crew... ;-)

Wie angemerkt, kannst du mit "f" zwischen den fenstermodi umschalten, was exakt für deinen Einsatz gedacht ist, aber weniger für deine "persönliche Befindlchkeit". Klar dass du dann das Bild nur so weit schieben kannst wie du es prozentual eingezoomt hast.

Wenn dich dann noch die Werkzeuge stören, drück TAB.

Mit festgehaltener Leertaste kannst du das Bild dann nach deinem Gutdünken hin und herschieben,
seit CS4 kannst du es sogar "werfen", d.h. es bremst deine Bewegung ab.

Nix Bug. Einfach annehmen, dran gewöhnen, mit Kreieren anfangen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2011)

Tigerking hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist das nervig und ein Bug !



https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2011)

Ach, was ich noch sagen wollte:
Wenn du das Zoom-Werkzeug auswählst, dann siehst du in der Optionsleiste 4 Buttons. Klickst du den dritten von links ("Bildschirm ausfüllen", engl. "Fill Screen") an, dann kannst du dein Bild schubseln, wie du magst. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

